# Links > Tutorials >  LCD Screen

## mandos

το παρακάτω αρχείο είναι ένας οδηγός που είχα φτιάξει παλιότερα για το πώς να κατασκευάσετε και να συνδέσετε μία οθόνη LCD στον υπολογιστή σας
το θεωρώ χρήσιμο για servers αν και προσωπικά το έκανα από χόμπι

κάθε πρόταση ή διόρθωση είναι δεκτή, ειδικά αν βρείτε κάποιο λάθος ή πρόβλημα στα links (πρώτη φόρα φτιάχνω pdf)

ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμο

----------


## mojiro

ξέρω έναν εδω μέσα (δεν λεω ποιον) που σκεφτοταν
απο που να δωσει ταση, και την έβαλ στα 12 βολτ  ::   ::   ::   ::  

καρβουνο

οποιος θελει help για win-lcd να μου πεί.
έστησα την 2χ16 πάω για νοκια-5110 οθονη τωρα


ένα Link για το δικο μου προγραμμα lcd με source code

http://www.geocities.com/gegegoal/lcd/
http://www.geocities.com/gegegoal/execs/

----------


## mojiro

πολυ καλος ο skagon και το site του για τις lcd.

μονο λιγο πρασινο......

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δώστε κανένα μαγαζί που μπορούμε να βρούμε τέτοιες lcd!plz!!!!

----------


## mojiro

πλατεια κανιγγος είναι ο ΦΑΝΟΣ.

την 2χ16 την δινει 10ε περιπου
την 2χ20 25ε περιπου

και μετα ολα πανε με γεομτερικη προοδο
επισης ειναι ο πιο φθηνος, οποτε προβλημα.

να κανουμε ομαδικη απο εξω προτεινω

τις πουλανε πολυ πιο φθηνα, ειναι καλυτερες
ομορφοτερες, ποιοτικοτερες, σε διαφορα
χροματα lcd/backlight, μπενουν και σε σειριακη.

επισης υπαρχουν οι graphic lcd που εμφανιζεις
και φοτο πανω τους, και οχι μονο κειμενο οπως
οι hitachi-lcd.

ομαδικη ρε παιδια ..... πλιζ

----------


## mojiro

http://www.crystalfontz.com/products/12 ... 12864BWGHV



http://www.crystalfontz.com/cgi-bin/pri ... uct=12864b

----------


## netsailor

Εγώ είχα αγοράσει lcd από το http://www.bgmicro.com. Είναι φτηνός και στέλνει Ελλάδα αν και χρεώνει αρκετά μεταφορικά (τουλάχιστον πριν από 3 χρόνια που αγόρασα εγώ  ::  )

----------


## FIREBALL

> ξέρω έναν εδω μέσα (δεν λεω ποιον) που σκεφτοταν
> απο που να δωσει ταση, και την έβαλ στα 12 βολτ     
> 
> καρβουνο


Εγώ να δώ αν φωτίζει ποιό πολύ με 12volt ήθελα να δώ!  ::  
Τελικά φώτιζε ποιό δυνατά αλλά έβγαζε και καπνό μαζί, κακό αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

::  


> Εγώ να δώ αν φωτίζει ποιό πολύ με 12volt ήθελα να δώ!


  ::  

 ::  άσε ρε ψέυτη  ::  αφού και τώρα να σε ροτησω ποσα volt βγαζει
το μαυρο καλώδιο θα μου πεις δεν ξερω.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για ομαδική δεν το κόβω. Κάτσε να πάρω μια για να φτιάξω μια πατέντα που θέλω στον router και μετά ίσως να αρχίσουν να το καλοσκέφτονται αρκετοί.

----------


## mojiro

οκ, αν θες βοηθεια πες

----------


## mandos

δεν περίμενα τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον!!!

αμα γίνει καμια ομαδική και έχω φράγκα είμαι μέσα, και ψήνομαι για γραφικών εδώ και μήνες αλλα είναι ακριβες...
το πλεονέκτημα θα είναι ότι θα έχει και frame για να μπει στο pc, αμά βγάλω καμια φωτο θα δείτε ότι ναι μεν είναι όμορφο αλλά δεν ειναι σαν αγοραστό  ::  

πάντως μου άρεσαν οι τιμές που είπες... θα πάρω καμιά ακόμα έτσι για χαβαλέ μου φαίνετε... την 4x20 την είχα πάρει 45€ (από Πάτρα βέβαια!)

ξαναλέω όμως, ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΜΕΣΑ!!!! είτε γραφικών είτε απλές (μια γαλάζια με άσπρα γραμματα.... ΟΝΕΙΡΟ!)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

LCDproc κορυφή!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Εγώ να δώ αν φωτίζει ποιό πολύ με 12volt ήθελα να δώ!  
> Τελικά φώτιζε ποιό δυνατά αλλά έβγαζε και καπνό μαζί, κακό αυτό.



χμμμ από εκεί μήπως και η ιδέα για το nick σου ?  ::   ::   ::   ::  ?

----------


## mojiro

mando κρατα τα λεφτα σου γιατι μια graphic 128x64 κοστιζει

τεμαχια--τιμη $
1---------32.14
10--------25.26
20--------21.86
50--------19.51
100------17.36
200------15.83
500------13.78
1000-----12.94

με 32 $ δεν θα βρεις καλη/μεγαλη lcd χαρακτηρων

----------


## mandos

βρε για γραφικών δίνω και παραπάνω... οκ
αλλά δεν μπορώ να δώσω 150!!!
μεχρι τα 80, με το ζόρι

βεβαια αν έρθει με το frame της για το pc και είναι και USB ε θα ανέβει και το διαθέσιμο ποσό

αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι τώρα προέχουν οι διακοπές... εξάλλου έγω ένα guide ανέβασα, τα ψώνια θέλουν σκέψη

mojiro οι τιμες για τι οθόνη είναι? αν πέξει καμια ομαδικούλα ενδιάφερομαι και για χαρακτήρων, αμα ειναι να μου ερθει 20-25 ευρα!

----------


## mojiro

> 1---------32.14
> 10--------25.26
> 20--------21.86
> 50--------19.51
> 100------17.36
> 200------15.83
> 500------13.78
> 1000-----12.94



ναι, καλα το μαντεψες για την εικονιζόμενη.....ειναι οι τιμες

δεν ξερω αν έχουν φορους/τελωνια/μεταφορικα

----------


## sialko

Εγώ έχω φτιάξει αυτήν εδώ :

----------


## JS

Έχετε πλάκα πάντως...κάθε 3-4 μήνες θα επανερχόμαστε στο ίδιο θέμα  ::  
Ψάξτε λίγο για lcd στο forum  :: 

Για τον ρούτερ είναι καταπληκτική ιδέα , να φτιάξεις ένα απλό ssh C++/VB προγραμματάκι που να κάνει διάφορες δουλειές απο κάποιο PC που είναι κάτω στο σπίτι, και σε πραγματικό χρόνο να σου δείχνει πχ την κατάσταση του λινκ σας (iwconfig) και άλλα πολλά.
Το να φτιάξεις πρόγραμμα για τις hitachi είναι υπόθεση 1 λεπτού, για τις graphics δεν έχω ασχοληθεί (μιλάω για το θέμα τις επικοινωνίας με την LPT).
Όλα αυτά τα είχα ξεκινήσει πριν κανα 3μηνο αλλά ενδιάμεσα έμπλεξα και έτσι έχω μείνει με την lcd χωρίς να την έχω καν κολήσει  ::

----------


## mandos

JS δεν γνώριζα αν έχει αναφερθεί η όχι, απλώς ένα tutorial θέλησα να δώσω  ::  
Για γραφικών υπάρχει το http://www.lcdstudio.com που είναι κορυφή, και έχει επικοινωνία με LPT γραφικών και είναι αρκετά customizable

Mojiro να το συνεχίσουμε στις μαζικές το θέμα? Ενδιαφέρομαι για αυτή της εικόνας και τα χρήματα δεν είναι πολλά, ειδικά για γραφικών!

----------


## JS

> JS δεν γνώριζα αν έχει αναφερθεί η όχι, απλώς ένα tutorial θέλησα να δώσω


Και καλά έκανες, δεν ήτανε σπόντα αυτό που είπα  :: 
Μάλλον είμαι και εγώ μέσα για μεγάλη matrix.

----------


## mojiro

να σας πω οτι δεν ξερω τι γινεται με τις
graphic οσον αφορα τον κωδικα, για τις
text εχω κοδικα σε visual basic που ευκολα
μετατρεπεται σε κοδικα microsoft c++ με το
dll port95nt.dll.

και σε αυτη την περιπτωση αυτο θα χρησιμοποιηθει.


βαζω ανακοινωση για ομαδικη.
τι χρωμα θελετε δεν ειπατε υποθετω την μπλε ????  ::

----------


## mandos

την μπλε φυσικα, αλλα δεν μας ειπες... για καμια 128x128 οι τιμες που πέζουν??

για γραφικών όπως είπα και πιο πάνω: http://www.lcdstudio.com (μέσα στο team του είναι και ο spock και τυχαίνει να έχω παρακολούθησει την πορία του προγράμματος ώς εδώ που είναι σημερα, αξίζει)

τα υπόλοιπα στις μαζικές  ::

----------


## mojiro

ειναι ακριβες αλλα ομορφες οι μεγαλες κυριες

πρασινη 160χ160
58$ στα 10 κοματια
50$ στα 20 κοματια
http://www.crystalfontz.com/cgi-bin/pri ... ct=160160b

μπλε 240x128
88.5$ στα 10
76.5$ στα 20
http://www.crystalfontz.com/cgi-bin/pri ... ct=240128d

μπλε 320χ240
112$ στα 10
97$ στα 20
http://www.crystalfontz.com/cgi-bin/pri ... ct=320240c

----------


## Arkantos

Παιδιά αν το αποφασίσετε είμαι κι εγώ μέσα στην ομαδική.

----------


## mojiro

εχει μπει ανακεινωση τις ομαδικες
θα σε βαλω

----------


## kinglyr

Υπάρχει και η PicoLCD 2χ20 ή 256χ64 από το παρακάτω λινκ:
http://www.mini-box.com/picoLCD-20x2-OEM
http://www.mini-box.com/picoLCD-256x64- ... 8Ta38Rbxj0

----------


## mojiro

σκέφτεσαι για παραγγελία;

----------


## kinglyr

όχι απλά ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι υπάρχει και αυτό το προϊόν σε LCD screens  ::  
(βασικά εγώ έχω αγοράσει το Μ300 το enclosure για trixbox servers και το έχω το LCD για να βλέπω τα στατιστικά του server, επειδή σε αυτούς δεν έχω κανονική οθόνη)

----------

